# Unterschiede CPU/Kerntemperatur



## Luemmel (29. März 2010)

Moin,

Everest_zeigt zum Teil_eine_bis_zu_10Grad_höhere_CPU_Temperatur_als_Kerntemperatur_an.Hatte_gestern_58Grad_CPU_und
49_Grad_Kerntemperatur_bei_Prime._CPU_ist_ein_PhII955BE_@3,4GHZ@1,30V_mit_nem_thors_hammer._CoreTemp_zeigt_Werte_in_Richtung_der_Kerntemperatur.

Wem_kann_ich_trauen,_oder_ist_evtl_die_WLP_alt(ArcticSIlver_5,-vor_einer_Woche-montiert,_aber-es_war_der_Tubenrest.

Oder_liest_da_Everest_falsch_aus?

Greetz

PS:Sorry_für_die______,_Leertaste_vom_Läppi_ist_hin


----------



## Dr.Speed (29. März 2010)

Die CPU Temperatur wird am Headspreater gemessen und ist somt immer niedriger, als die Kerntemperatur, die (wie der Name schon sagt) an den Kernen gemessen wird. Für die abweichenden Werte bei dir gibt es zwei Erklärungen. Die eine ist ein schlichter Auslesefehler. Die andere ist, dass ein Sensor (der im Headspreater vermutlich) defekt ist und falsche Werte ausgibt. Die Wärmeleitpaste ist es wahrscheinlich nicht, die den Fehler hervor ruft.
Schau doch auch noch einmal mit dem HW-Monitor nach und vergleich die Temperaturen.


----------



## Finsk (29. März 2010)

Habe das gleiche Problem bei meinem X2 7750, CPU Temp immer ca. 8°C bis 10°C mehr als Kerntemperatur, aber ich achte sowieso nur noch auf Kerntemp.

An der WLP wirds nicht liegen denke ich mal, zumindest brachte es bei meiner CPU nicht viel die WLP zu wechseln.


----------



## darkycold (29. März 2010)

bei mir auch ph II x4 945
15C° diff. idle
aber mal ganz logisch..

Ein CPU kann mit Luftkühlung nicht kühler sein, als die Umgebungstemperatur.
Also sind bei mir wohl eher die 22C° Coretemp nicht ganz richtig, sondern eher die 37C° tcase CPU Temp.

Ich hab deswegen schon mal bei AMD angerufen.
Die sagen, dass die coretemp unwichtig ist, und nur die Temp ausm Bios, also CPU tcase Temp ein Richtwert für die CPU Temp ist.

MfG darkycold


----------



## Finsk (29. März 2010)

Das kann ich mir jetzt erlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, zumindest bei meiner CPU nicht, da ich, wenn ich morgens aufstehe derzeit ca. 16°C im Zimmer habe und den Rechner starte, der mir kurz noch 15°C anzeigt, aber dann auf ca. 18°C bis 20°C geht und sich einpendelt, während die CPU Temp um oben genannte 8 bis 10°C höher ist.

Nebenbei sei noch gesagt, dass beide Kerne in meiner CPU IMMER die gleiche Temperatur haben.

Noch kurz zur Info, hab grad mal wieder den Ölofen angeschmissen:

Zimmertemp: ~23-24°C
CPU Temp: ~45°C
Kerntemp: ~28°C

Unter Prime war die höchste Temperatur der Kerne bei 3,1Ghz mit 1,336Volt Spannung 46°C, somit mach ich mir auch eigentlich keine Sorgen, der Wert entstand allerdings während einer Kältepause im Zimmer, soll heißen, ca. 18° Raumtemperatur, für den Sommer wird das mit der jetzigen Kühlung dann wohl nix.


----------



## darkycold (29. März 2010)

Finsk schrieb:


> Nebenbei sei noch gesagt, dass beide Kerne in meiner CPU IMMER die gleiche Temperatur haben.
> 
> Noch kurz zur Info, hab grad mal wieder den Ölofen angeschmissen:
> 
> ...





AMD hat nur einen Sensor für alle Kerne, somit sind die Temps der Kerne immer gleich.
Bei meinem X4 ist das auch so.


----------



## Finsk (29. März 2010)

Achso, ok, das wusste ich bisher nicht, hab mich schon gewundert.

Hmm, mal sehen, vielleicht hol ich mir nächsten Monat auch mal einen X4, wird langsam mal Zeit wieder aufzurüsten.


----------



## Squatrat (29. März 2010)

Also ich habe einen Q8300, bei mir sind die Kerntemperaturen auch immer niedriger als die des gesamten CPU.


----------



## Luemmel (2. April 2010)

Update:

Habe jetzt den Hammer nochmals neu montiert, diesmal mx-2 als WLP verwendet.
im Idle eine Verbesserung der Temps um 1-2° und unter Last um ca 4°, was sich in angenehmen 200 Lüfterumdrehungen pro Minute Niederschlägt. Unter Prime bis jetzt max. 53° mit 1000rpm, 2. Lüfter mit 600rpm saugend (scheint aber erst ab 1000rpm weniger Temp. zu bringen). Beider Lüfter bei 1200 rpm hatte ich nach 20 min Prime 49°

Vl. hats doch was mit der WLP zu tun gehabt?


----------



## Bl1zz4rd (2. April 2010)

Ist bei mir auch so.

CPU 41°C
1. Kern 24° C
2. Kern 25° C


----------



## Ini (2. April 2010)

darkycold schrieb:


> AMD hat nur einen Sensor für alle Kerne, somit sind die Temps der Kerne immer gleich.
> Bei meinem X4 ist das auch so.



Wieso sehe ich bei meinem X4 920 auch mal das die Cores verschiedenen Temps haben? 

Zumindest 2 Sensoren müssen es sein, da Core 1 u. 2 im Gegensatz zu den Cores 3 u. 4 haben. 

1 u. 3 und 2 u. 4 haben bislang noch keine Unterschiede gehabt, zumindest habe ich nicht darauf geachtet.


----------



## Luemmel (2. April 2010)

Also bei mir haben die Cores alle die leiche Temperatur


----------

